# OPI India swatches



## genie707 (Apr 7, 2008)

I just bought a few because I was in a tight budget, but I will go back for some more! Love this collection! [:































Monika.


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 7, 2008)

Cutee names and the colors are fab! Enjoy them sweetie.


----------



## deven.marie (Apr 7, 2008)

i love this collection too! i suggest getting them at ulta if you live near one, all the opi is buy 2 get 1 free right now


----------



## KikiB (Apr 8, 2008)

^Not to mention I got a 20% off coupon for this weekend...I love I'm India Mood For Love, I have been wearing it on my toes for way too long. I like Curry Up Don't Be Late, because I love the gold shades and I have Goldylocks Rocks, but it is SO sheer it's not even funny so thank goodness for something more opague.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 9, 2008)

urgh I love this collection but they're so expensive in the UK like £8/$16 a bottle!! I really want the hot pink one!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 9, 2008)

i love this collection!! i think im gonna get these three to start off with too. thanx !


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

i want the elephant pink one


----------



## Flammable (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm wearing I'm India Mood for Love on my nails now, and I love this hot pink color, it's so spring/summery!


----------

